# Welten Generierung 2D Spiel



## GentleXD (21. Okt 2016)

Hallo Java-Forum Community, 

ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch einen guten Welten Generierung Algorithmus kennt.
Er soll in eine Welt generieren ohne jegliche Bäume etc. nur Blöcke diese sind 16*16 pixel groß ich würde gerne nur noch bestimmen können ab welcher Höhe Stein Erde und wann Gras generiert werden soll. 

Lg GentleXD


----------



## InfectedBytes (21. Okt 2016)

Da gibt es unendlich viele Möglichkeiten und Algorithmen...
Für den Einstieg reicht dir ggf Perlin Noise


----------



## JuKu (22. Okt 2016)

Ich glaube die meisten Ansätze funktionieren über komplexe mathematische Funktionen und / oder Zufall.


----------



## looparda (22. Okt 2016)

Ich hatte durch Zufall vom Yotuber Brotcrunsher dieses Video mitbekommen. 



Vielleicht helfen dir die Inhalte weiter


----------



## neoexpert (22. Okt 2016)

Habe Welten mit SimplexNoise generiert.
Hier Zwei Beispiele:
Beliebig grosse 3D Welt:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neoexpert.world

Beliebig grosse 2D Welt:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neoexpert.game

Geht zum Beispiel so:
float s=SimplexNoise2D(xcoord,ycoord);
if(s<0.5)
{//Erde}
If(s>=0.5&&s<0.6)
{//Baum}
If(s>=0.6&&s<=1)
{//Berg}


----------

